# Time Travelling, Sable, and the QR Sewing machine?



## Temari (Jun 20, 2013)

Does time travelling affect your relationship with Sable?
I time traveled today, then traveled back to the original time, and Sable isn't talking to me the way she used to. She's all nervous and shy again.

Also, this appeared in the shop the other day


Spoiler












What is it? Is this the QR sewing machine?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes it is.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2013)

Time traveling does affect your relationship with Sable. She doesn't like time travelers and shies away from them which means while you can see the QR Machine now, you can't use it.


----------



## Temari (Jun 20, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Time traveling does affect your relationship with Sable. She doesn't like time travelers and shies away from them which means while you can see the QR Machine now, you can't use it.



Oh that sucks....I got the QR machine before I started time travelling.....oh well, thanks for the replies C:


----------



## Nami (Jun 20, 2013)

I time traveled, got the qr code, then traveled back in time after being able to use the machine. It hasn't effected my relationship with her, but I may have done something specific that I'm unaware of.


----------



## Temari (Jun 20, 2013)

Nami said:


> I time traveled, got the qr code, then traveled back in time after being able to use the machine. It hasn't effected my relationship with her, but I may have done something specific that I'm unaware of.



What really? Hmmm I did that too.....maybe she grew shy because I was using wifi at the time? Idk.....;;;


----------



## SugarComa (Jun 20, 2013)

In relation, I've been playing AC since launch, on the 9th, and have had to travel back in time to play on days I didn't actually get to play on.  I've played through Tuesday the 18th, talking to Sable everyday and still have not unlocked the QR machine. For the 18th, our conversation was about Sable wanting to charge customers less money so they could afford her clothes. 

My question is this: does it make a difference if I time travel through AC or through my 3DS?  I have been going through my 3DS. Side note: since I started time traveling, it's been raining a lot in my town.  As in, 4 out of 5 days.


----------



## JaadeL (Jun 21, 2013)

SugarComa said:


> In relation, I've been playing AC since launch, on the 9th, and have had to travel back in time to play on days I didn't actually get to play on.  I've played through Tuesday the 18th, talking to Sable everyday and still have not unlocked the QR machine. For the 18th, our conversation was about Sable wanting to charge customers less money so they could afford her clothes.
> 
> My question is this: does it make a difference if I time travel through AC or through my 3DS?  I have been going through my 3DS. Side note: since I started time traveling, it's been raining a lot in my town.  As in, 4 out of 5 days.




omg me too... it does rain a lot


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 21, 2013)

I think if you forget to talk to her for one day she reverts back as if you never had. - She decided to play silent on me yesterday after I forgot to talk to her the day before. :/


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 21, 2013)

I had unlocked the QR machine and then then time traveled that very same day, still go to use the machine though. Try talking to Sable, walking out, then go back and talk to her again. Maybe she forgot one of the days you talked to her since you didn't talk to her about using the QR machine before you time traveled? I don't know, just throwing ideas c:


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 21, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Time traveling does affect your relationship with Sable. She doesn't like time travelers and shies away from them which means while you can see the QR Machine now, you can't use it.



Absolutely NEVER happened with me. Still had QR machine, and she still talks to me loads.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 21, 2013)

I've time travelled a bit and sable still enjoys my company? I'm able to use the qr machine...


----------



## maarowak (Jun 21, 2013)

When I unlocked the QR machine with my mayor I created a new character to use paths, but found out you have to warm up to her with each one of your characters. Whoopsie. So I TTed back and forth (like, went back one day, went forward one day) talking to her, and that only happened in one day, when I traveled backwards. When I traveled one day forward she was alright with me once again. And it only happened once.

idk, TT is kind of weird, it messes up the game. I try to avoid it unless it's on the same day or something.


----------



## sourburst (Jul 24, 2013)

maarowak said:


> When I unlocked the QR machine with my mayor I created a new character to use paths, but found out you have to warm up to her with each one of your characters. Whoopsie. So I TTed back and forth (like, went back one day, went forward one day) talking to her, and that only happened in one day, when I traveled backwards. When I traveled one day forward she was alright with me once again. And it only happened once.
> 
> idk, TT is kind of weird, it messes up the game. I try to avoid it unless it's on the same day or something.



This works. I just did this so I could start laying down paths and it was great. I went forward one then back one 10 times and I ended up on my current day being able to use the QR machine.


----------



## Miggi (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe she is shy if the gate is open?


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 24, 2013)

YUSH, DAT'S ZE SEEWEENG MACHIEN!

But because of your constant TTing, you won't be sAble to use it.


----------



## Bunnyriffic (Mar 23, 2016)

Miggi said:


> Maybe she is shy if the gate is open?



Ah! Thanks. Just came here to try to figure out why I couldn't use my machine and I didn't even consider it was something this simple. Life saver, you are!


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm pretty sure once you unlock the QR machine, you can always use it after that.


----------

